
Check out the brand new Swift client for the FeathersJS API framework - marshallswain
https://blog.feathersjs.com/feathersjs-the-great-swiftening-127949f85275
======
k5J330pUWr
I'm glad to see Feathers growing and adding additional clients. While I'm not
going to personally benefit from this one (although I do have a React Native
project that uses the standard Feathers JS client) -- it's great to see the
flexibility of the framework.

Developers continue to throw new and interesting use cases at it, and I've yet
to see it fail. I suppose we shouldn't be surprised, since Feathers doesn't do
all that much to begin with-- most of its key dependencies (e.g., express,
your favorite ORM adapter, etc) are doing the heavy lifting.

Feathers has managed to tie a few different pieces of solid technology
together to create high value with very little additional code, while still
maintaining its adaptiveness. Few have achieved that in similar projects.

------
Can_Not
Is there a list of clients?

